# Miniature NONSUCH model



## HSM (Oct 17, 2017)

I just finished a 1:150 scale model of a small ketch in a local museum. The stern lantern is not attached in the photos, but now that it is I am too lazy to take more pictures  Thought members might like to see it! 

If you would like something similar made of your own vessel send me a message and maybe I can help out!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

HSM said:


> I just finished a 1:150 scale model of a small ketch in a local museum. The stern lantern is not attached in the photos, but now that it is I am too lazy to take more pictures  Thought members might like to see it!
> 
> If you would like something similar made of your own vessel send me a message and maybe I can help out!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! A larger scale model of Nonesuch used to be on view in the old "The Bay" department store, here in Victoria.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Bah gum that's some rigging, is it to scale? The top yard sheets look straight off the QE2!


----------



## HSM (Oct 17, 2017)

RHP said:


> Bah gum that's some rigging, is it to scale? The top yard sheets look straight off the QE2!


Yeah, it is greatly simplified due to the small scale, but the run of the rigging was taken right off the plans. I'm happy you like it!


----------

